# coyote



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

well i been watching a few coyotes the last few days they been comeing by a spider hole that i dug in a few years back i plan on takeing one with my slingshot but my shot want be right because of how i have my spider hole dug at a angle i will be shooting from the bottom to the top and i need a clean head shot at 10 yards or closer it may be one of the time i have to pass on the shot till i can make it right


----------



## nmcoyote (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey! That might be a cousin of mine!  Good Luck!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I think coyotes are much too large for slingshots and see no point in hunting one with a slingshot besides seeking recognition and bragging rights.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

so dont hunt them


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh I hunt the crap out of them, in fact predator calling is a passion of mine, I just use enough power to reliably take them. But I am sure that if you can stun one with your slingshot you can rush in to club it to death then we can all enjoy your pictures of the dead coyote and bloody club.

EDIT: I love to hunt and love to hunt with my slingshot and really don't care what you hunt and use your slingshot for. However I do have a problem with graphically portraying your exploits around the web, not because I really mind graphic photos but because it gives the impression that slingshots are much more capable than they actually are and may encourage others with less skill/luck to attempt similar stunts.

I am not saying that this applies to you, I don't know you, if you are hunting larger and larger game for the express purpose of posting on websites, in my mind you are hunting for the wrong reasons.

I will not post anymore in this thread, I have said all I have to say about it. Chris


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

so what you are saying that you have never wounded a animal at all. your shots are clean so you dont carry any thing to back up a bad shot to make as clean of a kill as you can. i understand they said the same thing to fred bear when he hunted with a bow and look where bow hunting is now you do your thing i will do mine like you said you really dont know me


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What bands and ammo are you planning to use?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

dubble tbg 300 grain 45 cal i have done test on deer that i have taken with my bow and rifles at 15 yards with the same set up it pushes the skull in and the hole i can put my thumb into the ***** i take are crushed with this same set up i used dubble black and did not get the same results on the ***** good on squrrils and birds


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I feel you could take one. How wide are you cutting the tbg? And what about a heart shot? Right above the front leg.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I would avoid body shots. A slingshot kills best by blunt force trauma, rather than penetration. As a crude analogy, if you had to beat a coyote to death, you would do much better hitting it in the head rather than beating on its ribcage.

A 300 grain projectile moving at a respectable velocity will provide quite a bit of energy. For example, a 300 grain slug at 250 fps will yield about 41 foot pounds of energy. I have been doing a lot of shooting for the Power Rangers in the last little while, and I can guarantee you that it is no small feat to get over 40 foot pounds of energy from a slingshot ... very few on this forum have achieved that. By comparison, the lowly .22 long rifle cartridge fired from a pistol has over 115 foot pounds of energy.

The .22 kills by penetration, and to be effective requires good shot placement on game the size of a coyote. By contrast, if you try shooting small ammo, say a .22 slug, with a slingshot, although your velocity will go up, your energy will go way down. So unless you are shooting arrows with decent broadheads, your ability to penetrate hide and muscle with a normal slingshot is extremely limited.

I will accept your tests of your rig on a deer skull. And from that it seems that if you can hit a coyote in the right place to crush part of the skull into the brain, then you have a good chance of downing it ... although I doubt you will get a quick kill. It is sort of like smacking someone in the head with a ball peen hammer ... more of a stunning blow rather than a killing blow.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thats why i have not taken a shot on one yet i know that that i can take one its the right shot that i need the spider hole i hunt out of with a bow wont give me the shot i need and no trees around to hang a stand on to get the shot i need i could call it in with a call but i would still not have the right angle for a kill shot i need all of the energy going in to the skull and the place it needs to hit is the size of the bottom of a coke can


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good on ya for being so cautious. I wish you luck.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

from my experience, coyotes are more than likely to run away than to be confrontational, unless they are hungry, dont want to leave food behind, or protecting puppies. i wouldnt be surprised if they are using your spider hole as a den.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i found there den tonite its about 90 yards from where i am set up they have killed a gopher turtle and dug his den out think i am going to let them breed and watch them over the summer


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

if you can you should post all the footage on the site that would be great to see obviously your good at stalking andworking the right angles for shots to see them slingshot digital game camera same thing :neener: all bull set aside that would be amazing to get film of it and post it


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I freely admit to a great fondness for coyotes. They are very clever and quite adaptable. And they are beautiful in the wild. We do not have them here on Vancouver Island, but there were LOTS of them in Alberta, where I had a small farm.

There was a pair that had a den up at the top of a hill not too far from my farm. One afternoon a friend and I were walking our dogs out across the fields ... very large fields where we were about 40 miles east of Edmonton. I spotted the pair of coyotes up on the hill top, but the dogs had not seen them. The dogs were ranging in front of us, and as they drew near to the hill, one of the coyotes came down the hill and sat right in the path of the oncoming dogs. As soon as the dogs spotted the coyote, they took off in pursuit. Soon the dogs were well out of earshot. After a while, we began to hear the dogs coming up behind us, baying like mad. But the coyote was well out in front. As the first coyote came to the hill, it headed up and the second one came down and sat, waiting for the dogs. When the dogs drew near enough to spot it, the second coyote took off with the dogs in hot pursuit. Again, all went out of hearing, but after a while, we could hear the dogs coming up behind us as before. The second coyote was well out in front, and as it came to the hill it headed up and the first coyote came back down, waiting for the dogs. The chase was repeated a third time, but on the third "lap", the dogs just packed it in and gave up. That summer the pair of coyotes raised three pups in their den on that hill, and they were a joy to watch.

Certainly if the coyotes were killing my chickens, sheep, or other livestock, I would not hesitate to shoot them. But as long as they were not hassling me or mine, I was pleased to let them be. They took a tremendous toll on mice, ground squirrels, and similar pests, so I took their presence as a bit of a trade-off.

Personally, I would rather see film of them alive than photos of them dead.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

yeah belive it or not i have a small bit of heart still and dont want to kill the little ones


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Cmon dude!, if any body can do it, its you!, i have enjoyed many of your past hunting pics! Keep us posted and good luck, it would be good to know it can be done.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

put a little lure on the ground in front of your hole, with a small bit of coyote urine. he'll comin head down and smelling and theres your shot


----------

